# Films that unexpectedly stuck with you



## FAST6191 (Nov 11, 2013)

Might need to cover this one a bit more the the subject allowed.

Despite having masses of stuff to watch I found myself watching Rock N Rolla again the other night, at the time of its release I said something like "it will probably only be remembered in ten years by fans of the director", I hold that such a thing is still true but it does not stop me from enjoying it.

Another example might be Jackie Brown, for many it is Quentin Tarantino's other film (give or take how you might feel about Death Proof) in that not so many people might have seen it compared to the others but it still has its fans.

On the other hand anybody can watch say Star Wars, James Bond (save perhaps Timothy Dalton's Bond), the goonies, Back to the future.... at any point and nobody will raise an eyebrow until you hit superfan territory. For this I am not seeking that sort of film.

Films nobody expected to be all time greats but you really enjoy might be a better way of phrasing it though it is still not ideal.

As the Scifi channel Dune entries probably would make it onto such a list I will allow it to go there, if we end up speaking about old cartoons then we have gone too far.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 11, 2013)

Man, with your criteria it's sort of difficult for me to even think of one movie that I still watch like that. 

I dunno if the Marx Brothers stuff counts, since it's mostly over 70-80 years old now (so unless you're a fan, you've probably never heard of them outside minor mentions), but I watch their films all the time when I need a laugh.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 11, 2013)

The Shawshank Resurrection. Get busy livin' or get busy undying, man.

/The answer Hollywood will never let me give


----------



## Essometer (Nov 11, 2013)

Oldboy.


----------



## tatripp (Nov 11, 2013)

The Philadelphia Story really stuck with me. I watched it with my mom because she said she liked it and I was amazed how much I loved it.


----------



## pasc (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes Man


----------



## kristianity77 (Nov 11, 2013)

There was a film back from about 10 years ago called Frequency which I must have watched a dozen times.  I dont think it either got a great reception from reviewers nor did well in the box office.  If you've not seen it, its a really good watch.


----------



## Super.Nova (Nov 11, 2013)

I agree with Essometer on OldBoy.
I felt something during that film that I don't believe it has an official name yet.
Somewhere between sadism, ecstasy and depression.... I guess they call it "fucked up" nowadays.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 11, 2013)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0186151/ kristianity77?
I keep meaning to watch it, I had ended up seeing a few kind of like it though so it tends to slip down the list.

More recently for me Lockout
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1592525/
Absolutely action drivel but it really worked for me.

I really like the Thomas Jane punisher film, I first saw it on a plane and when I got back to the world (I was lumped with dial up) I found it has been trashed. Before someone asks yeah I did see the short, give me more. Indeed it is probably the only comic book film I can rewatch at all.

On the subject of Thomas Jane he did a film called Give 'em Hell Malone. I watched it as he was in a run of films I quite liked, though it was by no means unenjoyable I ultimately dismissed it but a friend that also saw it remarks about it to this day.

This is turning into more of a "I am a fan of B-movies" so I will cut it off here for the time being.


----------



## UltraMew (Nov 11, 2013)

This.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Nov 11, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> There was a film back from about 10 years ago called Frequency which I must have watched a dozen times. I dont think it either got a great reception from reviewers nor did well in the box office. If you've not seen it, its a really good watch.


i realy liked that movie


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 11, 2013)

Shaun of the Dead.
Might not be an old one but <3 it.


----------



## Etkar.H (Nov 12, 2013)

Groundhog Day

It stuck with me ever since I first decided to watch it on Netflix. What a masterpiece.


----------



## kuwanger (Nov 12, 2013)

I second Groundhog Day.  And I'd add to the list Sneakers, which seems incredibly appropos to the state of affairs today.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze1986 (Dec 1, 2013)

Heathers. I'm obsessed with that movie. It's to the point that I can almost quote the entire movie.....


----------



## Depravo (Dec 1, 2013)

Bad Taste, the first movie by Peter 'Lord of the Rings' Jackson. It probably cost less than $100 to make and to this day it's still amazing.


----------



## Smuff (Dec 1, 2013)

Happy Gilmour.


Bite me


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 1, 2013)

Looper and The Master.
They're not old but I'll still be watching them a long time from now.
Joaquin Phoenix is so good in The Master.


----------



## weatMod (Dec 1, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Might need to cover this one a bit more the the subject allowed.
> 
> Despite having masses of stuff to watch I found myself watching Rock N Rolla again the other night, at the time of its release I said something like "it will probably only be remembered in ten years by fans of the director", I hold that such a thing is still true but it does not stop me from enjoying it.
> 
> ...


 
rock n rolla,  the worst of the guy ritchie films , but not bad,  but whatever happened to the sequel they promise at the end?


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 1, 2013)

Hara-kiri: Death of a Samurai. That movie's opening sequence is just unforgettable.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 1, 2013)

I will have to go check out more of Peter Jackson's stuff, though that I can recall at this point I have only seen Braindead/Dead Alive.

"Rock N Rolla, the worst of the Guy Ritchie films".
I was not a fan of the second Sherlock Holmes and have not seen anything other than Snatch or Lock Stock. That said as far as modern themed UK crime films go Rock N Rolla was streets ahead of most of the competition as far as I am concerned.


----------



## weatMod (Dec 1, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I will have to go check out more of Peter Jackson's stuff, though that I can recall at this point I have only seen Braindead/Dead Alive.
> 
> "Rock N Rolla, the worst of the Guy Ritchie films".
> I was not a fan of the second Sherlock Holmes and have not seen anything other than Snatch or Lock Stock. That said as far as modern themed UK crime films go Rock N Rolla was streets ahead of most of the competition as far as I am concerned.


 
yeah i said it was still good , i didnt know he directed  or see SH , i meant of the 3 i have seen ,lock stock ,snatch and rock n rolla

rock n rolla kinda was similar to layer cake speaking of UK crime films , but layer cake is better


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Dec 1, 2013)

The fast & furious franchise
dark knight 1+2+3
the bourne franchise :o


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 1, 2013)

Layer Cake was also the better part of a decade ago. Granted recently I have really seen at the somewhat low budget youth type films and I am not sure why I keep doing that to myself.


----------



## driverdis (Dec 1, 2013)

Tron

End of Line.


----------



## DarkKnigh_t (Dec 1, 2013)

Superman


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Dec 1, 2013)

delete please


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 2, 2013)

Unexpected favorites:
- Stardust
- Sunshine
- Moon

...There seems to be an unintentional theme here...


----------



## Paarish (Dec 2, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Hara-kiri: Death of a Samurai. That movie's opening sequence is just unforgettable.


 
I can watch up to when


Spoiler



The ronin has to commit seppuku a wooden sword


but it's just too gruesome for me

To contribute to this thread I'd probably say Rocky Horror Picture Show. The plot makes no sense but I find the music too catchy to hate it


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 2, 2013)

Paarish said:


> I can watch up to when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 

Yep, that part literally was vicious to watch. The film is excellent though.


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2013)

Interstate 60: Episodes of The Road 

It falls under the "unexpectedly" category because I had never heard of the film before (or since), I stumbled upon it on TV one day, at around 3 PM (a time slot where you'd normally expect cheap filler made-for-TV fare), and was quite pleasantly surprised.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 2, 2013)

The Bourne movies. I dont know why, but I really really like them.

The Truman Show is another fantastic movie that I love. Actually all those old Jim Carrey movies, Ace Ventura, The Mask, Truman Show, Dumb and Dumber. All are amazing films.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 4, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> The Bourne movies. I dont know why, but I really really like them.
> 
> The Truman Show is another fantastic movie that I love. Actually all those old Jim Carrey movies, Ace Ventura, The Mask, Truman Show, Dumb and Dumber. All are amazing films.


You forgot the best Jim Carrey movie.
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 4, 2013)

What The Bleep Do We Know? If you ever get a chance to see it, *don't*. You'd be better off watching Super Mario Bros. Also FTW: The Last Ride. I'd mention 2001: A Space Odyssey too, but that movie sticks with everyone. Oh, and Return of the Killer Tomatoes. Well I'm tapped.


ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> You forgot the best Jim Carrey movie. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.


 
I've never heard of that. What about The Cable Guy? If that doesn't stick out, well, you're just weird.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 4, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> What The Bleep Do We Know? If you ever get a chance to see it, *don't*. You'd be better off watching Super Mario Bros. Also FTW: The Last Ride. I'd mention 2001: A Space Odyssey too, but that movie sticks with everyone. Oh, and Return of the Killer Tomatoes. Well I'm tapped.
> 
> 
> I've never heard of that. What about The Cable Guy? If that doesn't stick out, well, you're just weird.


http://www.metacritic.com/movie/eternal-sunshine-of-the-spotless-mind

Not a single negative critic review.


----------



## Cartmanuk (Dec 4, 2013)

*Flight of the Navigator*


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 5, 2013)

Leon The Professional

"This is... from... Matilda"


----------

